# you'll never guess what I did today



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I finally did it, I had permanent eye liner and brows done, yup I did it:chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

How was that Paula? Did it hurt and how does it look? I like the idea of the liner, but scared it would hurt or not look good on me and then you're stuck!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that's something new and interesting, are you going to show us? I'm not sure I remember seeing that before.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kd1212 said:


> How was that Paula? Did it hurt and how does it look? I like the idea of the liner, but scared it would hurt or not look good on me and then you're stuck!


Well Kim the eye liner hurt a little, not bad, I chose espresso as my eye liner color.
My eye lids are a little red around the line, but no pain. In three weeks I will go back for fillers if needed, I will know if I need my eye liner thicker then. Right now it looks very natural
Now my eye brows:w00t: that hurt, felt like 100 little bee stings. My eye brows are darker then I would like, but she assured me that in three weeks 40% of the color will be gone.
I'm so excited I did this:chili:



Maglily said:


> Wow, that's something new and interesting, are you going to show us? I'm not sure I remember seeing that before.


Brenda I will take a picture tomorrow and again in a couple weeks and then I'll show you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How long did it take? I hope we get to see pictures.

I am not sure I would trust someone to get that close to my eyes.

I am happy for you though. And, I am sure you look beautiful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How long did it take, Paula?

I am not sure I would trust someone to get so close to my eyes.

I am happy for you though. And, I am sure that you look beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's something that I'd be interested in. Can't wait to see pictures Marie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's something that I'd be interested in. Can't wait to see pictures Marie.


Sorry I meant Paula!lol I was looking at Marie's next post and typed her name instead of yours!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's something that I'd be interested in. Can't wait to see pictures Marie.


I think you meant Paula. But, I can't wait to see pictures, too. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I think you meant Paula. But, I can't wait to see pictures, too. :HistericalSmiley:


I did mean Paula, I corrected myself. I was looking at your next post, and typed your name in instead! Oh well it's early! LOL!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I did mean Paula, I corrected myself. I was looking at your next post, and typed your name in instead! Oh well it's early! LOL!


That's okay ... somehow I double posted on this thread! LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would love to have that done, but I am chicken! I'm very needle phobic.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pictures Please


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> I would love to have that done, but I am chicken! I'm very needle phobic.


I'm with you Sherry--Paula said it hurts too!!!! I like the idea of saving a makeup step though!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

Fantastic - I am glad did something for yourself, you are always doing for others. You go girl!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t: See I'm afraid my eyebrows would look like this emoticon. :huh: So was it tattooing? I'm not good at people coming at my eyes. When I was younger I went for my first contact lenses and when the doc came at my eye with the lens I fainted.  I was fine putting it in myself but can't stand people going at my eyes so I"m not a candidate. Back in the day I used to have my very light eyelashes dyed at the salon. You had to lay there with your eyes shut tight. I always worried that for some reason my eyes would spring open. I finally gave up and just use mascara and I like the brow product from Anastasia. It's a wand like mascara but for brows. 
Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have wanted to do that too but am a big chicken. For a year now, I have been getting eye lash extensions and LOVE them. NO need for mascara and I now have long lashes.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to see toooooo!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> How long did it take, Paula?
> 
> I am not sure I would trust someone to get so close to my eyes.
> 
> I am happy for you though. And, I am sure that you look beautiful.


 Marie it took two hours to do both. 



Furbabies mom said:


> That's something that I'd be interested in. Can't wait to see pictures Marie.


 Deb :HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry I meant Paula!lol I was looking at Marie's next post and typed her name instead of yours!


 
I knew what you meant :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> I would love to have that done, but I am chicken! I'm very needle phobic.


You don't see any needles, you lay on a comfy table, soft music, candles sooo relaxing



glo77 said:


> Pictures Please


As soon as my eye lid isn't swollen



kd1212 said:


> I'm with you Sherry--Paula said it hurts too!!!! I like the idea of saving a makeup step though!



Kim just the eye brows, the eye liner wasn't all that bad.


wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> Fantastic - I am glad did something for yourself, you are always doing for others. You go girl!


Walter my daughter Charity gave the eye liner as my Christmas gift. We were suppose to do this together, she chickened out:HistericalSmiley: while I was having it done, Charity was on the phone with Tammy, this is something she's really going to regret doing, what a chicken:HistericalSmiley:




Snowbody said:


> :w00t: See I'm afraid my eyebrows would look like this emoticon. :huh: So was it tattooing? I'm not good at people coming at my eyes. When I was younger I went for my first contact lenses and when the doc came at my eye with the lens I fainted.  I was fine putting it in myself but can't stand people going at my eyes so I"m not a candidate. Back in the day I used to have my very light eyelashes dyed at the salon. You had to lay there with your eyes shut tight. I always worried that for some reason my eyes would spring open. I finally gave up and just use mascara and I like the brow product from Anastasia. It's a
> wand like mascara but for brows.
> Can't wait to see pix.


Yes it's tattooing but they prefer to call it permanent make up:blink:
Sue I laid on a soft comfy table, soft music, candles, so peaceful.
I'm like you I have a hard time even putting mascara on sometimes, 
With this you have your eyes closed, she put on some sort of cream that 
Helped numb your eye lids. She then left me alone for about 15 minutes
When she does the permanent make up she has her finger at the corner of your eye your eye doesn't open. I was worried about blinking but she said 
that wouldn't be a problem.
My eye brows are darker then I would like, but she assured me that within three weeks I will lose 40% of the color. So if that happens it should be perfect.



mdbflorida said:


> I have wanted to do that too but am a big chicken. For a year now, I have been getting eye lash extensions and
> LOVE them. NO need for mascara and I now have long lashes.


Mags she does the lash extension's also, after my eyes are healed that might be what I do next.



lydiatug said:


> I want to see toooooo!


Lydia you have to wait until my eye lids aren't swollen


Update...
It was so awesome to wake and not have to spend time with eye makeup, my eye lids are a little more swollen this morning, I need to follow what they told me to do, I am to use cotton balls with ice cold water on them, my eye brows aren't swollen at all. Maybe the worse thing for me is I'm not to wear mascara 
or my contacts for 5 to 7 days. So far so good.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Paula....can't wait to see.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yah! I bet your eyes look sooo beautiful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you get the regular tatoo's or soft tap?

I had mine done several years ago, but just had my brows re-done last spring. 

Makes life so much easier. Wish is really was permanent. 

How about before/after pics!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Thanks Paula....can't wait to see.



I'm taking pictures daily 



maddysmom said:


> Yah! I bet your eyes look sooo beautiful!


Joanne my eyes are old and tired:innocent::HistericalSmiley:
but my heart if young and full of love:wub:



The A Team said:


> Did you get the regular tatoo's or soft tap?
> 
> I had mine done several years ago, but just had my brows re-done last spring.
> 
> ...


Soft tap and feathered eye brows
I remember when you took a picture so I could see your eye liner. I always wanted it done.
Pat I woke this morning and shocked myself lol I have eye brows:HistericalSmiley: my eye brows lightened with age and didn't have as many as I once had.
I'm taking pictures daily I'll share once my eye lids aren't swollen


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula, that's great!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, Paula. And, Pat. I think I am going to seriously consider it for the eyes. 

Whenever I put on a little make-up Snowball is sitting there looking at me ... wanting to know if that means we are going somewhere. If we are not going anyplace I always say ... "We are not going anywhere, Snowball. Mommi is just enhancing her beauty." (yeah, right ... LOL) Now I could be permanently enhanced. :HistericalSmiley:

Paula, really there are some great mascaras out there. I don't use a lot of mascara ... but, I do use something that is a little lighter that I love. I will PM you about it. Lash extensions have to be done often, right?


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

So funny to be talking about permanent makeup on here lol 

Thank you for such a fun topic 

I've done my eyeliner, eyebrows and lips. I'm very lazy in the morning after my workout routine so this allows to just wear foundation and mascara. It's so awesome to just have go! 

Let me find a pic.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mascara and foundation only. The rest is permanent makeup.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Smtf773 said:


> So funny to be talking about permanent makeup on here lol
> 
> Thank you for such a fun topic
> 
> ...


I love this more and more! Wow ... the lips. I am thinking no more putting on more lip gloss or lipstick after kissing someone! I love it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, Paula. And, Pat. I think I am going to seriously consider it for the eyes.
> 
> Whenever I put on a little make-up Snowball is sitting there looking at me ... wanting to know if that means we are going somewhere. If we are not going anyplace I always say ... "We are not going anywhere, Snowball. Mommi is just enhancing her beauty." (yeah, right ... LOL) Now I could be permanently enhanced. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Paula, really there are some great mascaras out there. I don't use a lot of mascara ... but, I do use something that is a little lighter that I love. I will PM you about it. Lash extensions have to be done often, right?


Oh my gosh that's just what Matilda does with me, don't you love it Marie :wub:
Marie while I was having the eye liner put on the lady ask me if I wanted it under my eye, I said no. Good thing for me, she said if I would have agreed to have it, that I had to keep my eye open:w00t: and she said her clients have told her it hurts. Just a warning lol
I do the you would love it. I have some yellow bruises now, but no pain




mfa said:


> Paula, that's great!


 I think I'm going to enjoy it Florence


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Smtf773 said:


> Mascara and foundation only. The rest is permanent makeup.


Okay ... you convinced me! You look so beautiful, Stacey.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

This is what it looks like right after. This is a touch up for eyebrows and lips. I do touch ups every 12-18 months. My skin tends to spit out permanent makeup so I go allot darker than most and do allot more touch ups that most. Please don't let it scare you!!! 

Ask me questions. I love this kind of stuff.

Why do pics turn?!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Smtf773 said:


> Mascara and foundation only. The rest is permanent makeup.




Stacey your beautiful, your permanent makeup looks so natural. I would love to have my lips done, but was told it's very painful. If you don't mind would you share with me. I'm much older sure wish I would have done this years ago. Your stunning


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

She uses a different method than some. So it looks so natural!

Permanent Makeup Phoenix & Scottsdale Arizona | Permanent Makeup Masters

Thank you for the sweet comments


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Smtf773 said:


> This is what it looks like right after. This is a touch up for eyebrows and lips. I do touch ups every 12-18 months. My skin tends to spit out permanent makeup so I go allot darker than most and do allot more touch ups that most. Please don't let it scare you!!!
> 
> Ask me questions. I love this kind of stuff.
> 
> Why do pics turn?!


One thing that I have wondered about is ... can one have lighter shades applied to the lips? I tend to wear lighter shades because my skin color is fair ... and some darker shades wash out any color on my face.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oops forgot to answer the pain the question. When I have mine done she does use numbing cream. I will say it's not pleasant but it is tolerable. I call these white knuckle beauty moments. Lol


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I started out wearing very light shades for permanent makeup. Then over the years I've just liked it so much I've gradually darken all my shades. I also did some modeling for awhile so I needed everything to really pop. My shades are not typical. Most folks do not go as dark.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: See I'm afraid my eyebrows would look like this emoticon. :huh: So was it tattooing? I'm not good at people coming at my eyes. When I was younger I went for my first contact lenses and when the doc came at my eye with the lens I fainted.  I was fine putting it in myself but can't stand people going at my eyes so I"m not a candidate. Back in the day I used to have my very light eyelashes dyed at the salon. You had to lay there with your eyes shut tight. I always worried that for some reason my eyes would spring open. I finally gave up and just use mascara and I like the brow product from Anastasia. It's a wand like mascara but for brows.
> Can't wait to see pix.


Mags,

Have you tried careprost? It's the same as latisse. It cost $10-14 a bottle. Less damaging than the extensions.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Smtf773 said:


> Oops forgot to answer the pain the question. When I have mine done she does use numbing cream. I will say it's not pleasant but it is tolerable. I call these white knuckle beauty moments. Lol


 

:HistericalSmiley: the numbing cream was fantastic, but my eye brows :w00t: but I'd do it again in a second.
White knuckle beauty :HistericalSmiley:for sure


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi five Paula!! I will not go quietly into getting older even if it smarts a little he he he


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The videos on Stacey's website are pretty cool! I'm a chicken though...


----------

